# Moving to Singapore - NEED Tips



## MarkoHF (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok so, I am an Affiliate Marketer and not to brag but I do a lot of profits maybe over half a million a year, but most of the affiliate marketers and events are held in Asia, mostly Thailand and Vietnam. 

And I am sick of traveling from Europe to Asia all the time.

So I wanted to ask, can I get a PR card if I relocate my company in Singapore and hire maybe 3-4 Singaporeans?

Also if I get the PR will I need to go through the mandatory NS Men Military Service?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

MarkoHF said:


> So I wanted to ask, can I get a PR card if I relocate my company in Singapore and hire maybe 3-4 Singaporeans?


The short answer: no.

However, take a look at Singapore's EntrePass and the Global Investor Programme. Your description does not meet the full requirements of either program, but perhaps you can work toward meeting one of those program's requirements.


----------



## Laurahadin (Dec 4, 2015)

Questions:
1) What is affiliate marketing? 
2) When you 'do profits' are you making that for yourself or someone else?
3) PR is very hard to get these days, I have heard for people who are very well connected with what they do, bring in a lot of money in a steady and predictable manner, and help the local economy. But I would considerate it an uphill battle, particularly if you don't get it the first time you apply. 
4) Google ICA singapore PR for more, they will have a lot of answers as they are in charge


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

MarkoHF said:


> Ok so, I am an Affiliate Marketer and not to brag but I do a lot of profits maybe over half a million a year, but most of the affiliate marketers and events are held in Asia, mostly Thailand and Vietnam.
> 
> And I am sick of traveling from Europe to Asia all the time.
> 
> ...


Unless you can forecast a revenue model, it may sound doubtful .... but get this, a few mobile RTBs have managed to establish themselves pretty strongly in Singapore. And are classified as technology companies.

NS ? First generation PRs aren't required to do NS unless you are below 20, in which case, an exemption would be issued in view of your first generation status, a mere formality.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

MarkoHF said:


> Also if I get the PR will I need to go through the mandatory NS Men Military Service?


Do let me have an idea of your revenue model to give some pointers.


----------



## rebeccasimon (Nov 18, 2015)

You may be eligible for Entrepreneur (Business) pass to relocate to Singapore. Check out ICA website to find out more. 
Take note that first-generation PRs are exempted from national service.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

rebeccasimon said:


> You may be eligible for Entrepreneur (Business) pass to relocate to Singapore. Check out ICA website to find out more.
> Take note that first-generation PRs are exempted from national service.


Entre-pass has stricter conditions now, and it's pretty hard to obtain, unless you have a solid revenue plan and a even solid plan for employing Citizens progressively.


----------



## MarkoHF (Mar 9, 2013)

Laurahadin said:


> Questions:
> 1) What is affiliate marketing?
> 2) When you 'do profits' are you making that for yourself or someone else?
> 3) PR is very hard to get these days, I have heard for people who are very well connected with what they do, bring in a lot of money in a steady and predictable manner, and help the local economy. But I would considerate it an uphill battle, particularly if you don't get it the first time you apply.
> 4) Google ICA singapore PR for more, they will have a lot of answers as they are in charge


Affiliate Marketing is like stocks, I invest in a new product with my own money and the profits goes to me, since I am the one that's doing the marketing I know when something sells and in a short period of time I make a lot of money with very little risk, not to brag but back in 2012 I was making over $15,000 a day, now I dropped to $5,000 a day due to competition.

All my self, currently I don't even have employees.

I was in Singapore when I was studying marketing, but I was there on a tourist visa because most of the courses were 1 month or less. Most of my colleges are from Singapore and they keep telling me about their tax system which is pretty nice and how the gov. gives nice benefits for people that run businesses. I asked them about PR in Singapore and they told me that I will have better chance since I am from Europe and since I already have a stable business model.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

MarkoHF said:


> Most of my colleges are from Singapore and they keep telling me about their tax system which is pretty nice and how the gov. gives nice benefits for people that run businesses.


I guess you meant Colleague 

Government here doesn't give any benefit even to citizens. Why would the do to you especially when you are not employing citizens?

If you forecast the number of citizens you will employ together with an annual increment in that number, SG inc will listen to you. One man show with no employees? They will refer nicely you to the dozen or so companies setting up offshore companies in Bvi or Labuan.

Somebody's been blowing a lot of hot air and you been buying in wholesale.

Being European gets you next to no advantage in Singapore, except scoring easily with Girls. Or boys, depending on your preference.


----------



## ekobayu (Mar 17, 2016)

BBCWatcher said:


> The short answer: no.
> 
> However, take a look at Singapore's EntrePass and the Global Investor Programme. Your description does not meet the full requirements of either program, but perhaps you can work toward meeting one of those program's requirements.


Hello,
refer from your answer, how long will be entre pass process by the goverment ? I'm not singaporean and will be moving to singapore for work in couple month. Thanks.


----------

